# Mattel Space:1999 Eagle conversion



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

In 1979 I tore down my original Mattel Eagle and rebuilt it to make a more accurate representation of the Eagle. I added cages made from leftover sprue from model kits, engine plumbing and I modified the landing gear to be more accurate. I then made a passenger pod, built from scratch. I had to let that model I created go about 8 years later. Recently, looking on e-bay I found the nose cone section and engine tanks at a good price, so I ordered them. About a week later I found a body, missing the doors and most of the other accessories, also at a good price. 
These pieces were all I needed to start an ambitious project, recreating that model from 1979 but using the skills and reference material that I did not have at the time to make it great. After getting the parts and doing some quick scale calculations I worked out that an accurate Eagle made from that toy will be 33 inches long, 1/36 scale, I am fudging a little bit and calling it 1/35 scale. 
I started this in September and still have a way to go yet:

The only three photos that exist of my original Mattel Eagle:




























A comparison of the Mattel Eagle Command Module and the Round 2/MPC 22 inch Eagle Command Module.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jeez, I'm exhausted from just _reading_ about all of the work you've done so far. I'm looking forward to seeing your continuing progress updates! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I used to have one of these as a kid. It was my favorite toy. You are doing an excellent job on this!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I like I like I like. Amazing job.

I never knew these existed.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Good god sir, what magnificent madness! 

It reminds me of reading Hobby Japan articles back in the '80s. "Here's how to build a screen accurate HiZac from Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam. Buy the Bandai 1/100 scale kit, save the knee joints and half of the backpack and throw the rest away. Buy plastic putty and sheet plastic..." 

(ok, obviously exaggerated for comedic effect but that's just about what it looked like in the build pics)

This is looking amazing. It makes me wish I didn't lose my Mattel Eagle in a 'fire sale' of my toys. the S.O.B who bought my stuff got like $8000 worth of vintage goodness for $2000. But that's how it goes. 

Will there be lighting? Freon exhaust? A Lydecker rig to 'fly' it?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm just amazed!

I had one of these briefly in the 70s and was disappointed with it then. What you have done is 
unbelievable!

Thanks


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Steve H said:


> Good god sir, what magnificent madness!
> 
> It reminds me of reading Hobby Japan articles back in the '80s. "Here's how to build a screen accurate HiZac from Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam. Buy the Bandai 1/100 scale kit, save the knee joints and half of the backpack and throw the rest away. Buy plastic putty and sheet plastic..."
> 
> ...


Yeah, there is not much left of the original toy, just the nose section shell, the 4 landing gear pods and the tanks from the engine section. I was going to use the toy's spine but it worked out to be 3/4 inches too short and would have needed a lot of reworking to get it looking good. I may re-do the spine that I built using brass since I am concerned about the plastic one holding up.

I wanted to use the four main engine bells for nostalgia's sake but could not find a complete set so I opted to scratch build a set, I will have to do the same with the lift-off bells on the bottom of the Eagle and passenger pod. 

I thought about lighting this but decided against it, the only lights would be in the cockpit and the landing lights on the forward landing gear. It is possible to go back and do both of those at a later date but I just did not want to complicate this build. Same for the freon exhaust, doable but complicated. Ten or fifteen years ago I probably would have added all of the bells and whistles but now I am content with just shelf sitters.

My original Eagle met a sad fate, I had to move in the mid 1980's and I left it with my cousin who promised to take care of it. A few weeks later I went back to get it and saw bits and pieces of it scattered in his yard, he had let his kids "play" with it.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

What an incredible project! Such impressive results! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Incredible work :thumbsup: I really like the way you scratched and kitbashed and cast those detail parts--especially the doors. Where did you get your mold-making and casting supplies?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

THIS... is my kinda model building... nevermind the awesome subject matter, the work itself is astonishing. Green with envy over here!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wow! Incredible work :thumbsup: I really like the way you scratched and kitbashed and cast those detail parts--especially the doors. Where did you get your mold-making and casting supplies?


Thanks, I have been thinking about doing this project for years and I finally found what I needed to start. I got the supplies from Hobby Lobby (with the 40% off), I use Alumilite RTV and Casting Resin from there. I also have used Amazing Casting Resin, very similar to the Alumilite resin but it seems to be softer but really good for small parts. I also get that at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

krlee said:


> Thanks, I have been thinking about doing this project for years and I finally found what I needed to start. I got the supplies from Hobby Lobby (with the 40% off), I use Alumilite RTV and Casting Resin from there. I also have used Amazing Casting Resin, very similar to the Alumilite resin but it seems to be softer but really good for small parts. I also get that at Hobby Lobby.


I didn't think it was possible to do what you've done. I'm very impressed.

Thanks for the information on the casting supplies! I'll pick some up and try my luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

I finally got to work on this again, not much today but I hope to finish the main body of the Eagle itself and start on the passenger pod this weekend.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Red plastic must have an anti-paint additive.

[And yellow paint doesn't cover anything]


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

krlee said:


> ...I also started to paint the engine tank assembly, it will take several coats to cover the red plastic.


What, no primer? Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Zombie_61 said:


> What, no primer? Tsk, tsk, tsk.


I used a white kilz primer, it still turned very lightly pink. The second coat got most of it and a couple of coats of the final color coat should finish it off.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Mattel/33 inch Eagle update:
Not bad, scratch made bells using model rocket nosecones, styrene strip and tubing with a short piece of pvc pipe.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Sooo satisfying to watch this build come together. How much weight will the steel add to the model's overall mass? Will you have to compensate in the landing gear springs for it?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

whiskeyrat said:


> Sooo satisfying to watch this build come together. How much weight will the steel add to the model's overall mass? Will you have to compensate in the landing gear springs for it?


The weight of the rods is around 4 ounces (guestimate, two 21 inch long 1/8 in. rods and two 18 in. rods) and it is distributed evenly along the length of the spine. I am not using springs, I just have stop positions, top and bottom, for the landing gear strut. The weight of the gear is enough to extend the struts when the Eagle is "in flight". I did design the struts so that springs could be added if needed but I discovered that they are truly unnecessary.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

krlee said:


> The weight of the rods is around 4 ounces (guestimate, two 21 inch long 1/8 in. rods and two 18 in. rods) and it is distributed evenly along the length of the spine. I am not using springs, I just have stop positions, top and bottom, for the landing gear strut. The weight of the gear is enough to extend the struts when the Eagle is "in flight". I did design the struts so that springs could be added if needed but I discovered that they are truly unnecessary.



Ingenious!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

I finally found some of the bottom lift-off bells for the Mattel Eagle and made a mold so I could cast a complete set. My first attempt at a two part mold, it worked out better than I thought it would.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Fantastic work on your Eagle......... Man, I remember I had an friend that had a Mattel Eagle with the figurines, it was so big. Any plans to make a passenger pod interior ? Keep up the good work...


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am really enjoying this build. Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

TomD66 said:


> I am really enjoying this build. Keep up the great work!!!!


Ditto.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

krlee said:


>


I think they're looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Really good work on that pod. It certainly looks the part. :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am impressed with your scratch building skills. This build looks amazing so far and I am really enjoying following along.


----------



## Spacecraft Builder (Apr 1, 2019)

Great work! I would like to try your approach to the engine bells, but the picture with the parts code for the cones you used isn't displaying. Could you repost it and where you ordered the cones from? 

Thanks!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Spacecraft Builder said:


> Great work! I would like to try your approach to the engine bells, but the picture with the parts code for the cones you used isn't displaying. Could you repost it and where you ordered the cones from?
> 
> Thanks!


I used the Estes "Big Bertha" nosecone, NC-80B NOSE CONE, I believe I ordered these from Hobby Link, you need two for each engine bell. It looks like you can get them direct from Estes as well.

https://estesrockets.com/product/003168-nc-80b-nose-cone-1-pk/


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Latest updates:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

And more:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Spacecraft Builder (Apr 1, 2019)

Thank You for your help! I was going to cast the bells, but I think your idea works better for the Eagles that I have to refurbish- I have 6 that I am restoring. This is incredibly helpful, thanks again!


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am blown away at the scratch-build on the passenger pod and can't wait to see it once you have it primed.

Tom


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Just wow! Probably the single best Eagle build I have personally witnessed. Appreciate the pic-heavy thread, too... whiskeyrat likes lots of BIG pictures! Eagerly awaiting next update...


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Been through some builders block (I have been working on this since the first week of September) and I finally got something done on it today:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

My first Mattel/33 inch Eagle update in a month, beginning the detail painting. I am going to do this one fairly clean since it is going to be the VIP Eagle, it makes since that it would be kept clean since it is a diplomatic transport.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Beautiful work! :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Primer on the passenger pod and then more putty to cover up some minor flaws that the primer revealed.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, this is just as insane as what Whiskyrat is doing with that pig of a 1/500 scale Yamato. It's amazing work. simply amazing. It looks like there's gonna be maybe 10% Mattel Eagle left but it's still amazing. 

I never cease to be impressed by the skills on display in this place. I wish I was a tenth as capable. Well done!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Steve H said:


> OK, this is just as insane as what Whiskyrat is doing with that pig of a 1/500 scale Yamato. It's amazing work. simply amazing. It looks like there's gonna be maybe 10% Mattel Eagle left but it's still amazing.
> 
> I never cease to be impressed by the skills on display in this place. I wish I was a tenth as capable. Well done!


I have been wanting a second attempt at doing this since the one I did in 1979 got destroyed, I finally got the chance last year when I found bits and pieces on ebay at reasonable prices. Probably close to 25% of the original toy here, the CM, engine tanks, the landing gear pods, modified with more accurate panel details as well as adding accurate landing gear to them. I also made resin castings of the original VTOL engine bells and altered them to be more accurate. I took liberties with the details, adding accents from all three of the 44 inch filming models as well as including some details that were not on any of the filming models.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

The pod turned out great! I really like how the shaded panels show through the orange paint. What color paint did you use to create those shaded panels?

Tom


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

TomD66 said:


> The pod turned out great! I really like how the shaded panels show through the orange paint. What color paint did you use to create those shaded panels?
> 
> Tom


I used Tamiya AS-2 Light Gray and Tamiya AS-16 Light Gray sprayed on over the white basecoat, I then sprayed more of the white over that to tone down the panels, I just wanted a hint of the gray showing through. I used Krylon Gloss Tangerine for the orange color. All of the painting is done straight from the ratthe cans.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

A little more work done on this after a little hiatus.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

That CM is looking fantastic, nice and sharp. I wouldn't worry about the overly-subtle paneling it is barely noticeable, and probably won't be noticeable at all when the thing is finished. So enjoyable to watch this build!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Most paneling is too obvious. I think what you achieved looks great!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I can't tell that you got it on too heavy. Then again, if it were a real moon ship, it'd be a heck of a lot dirtier even than what they presented on the show.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I can't tell that you got it on too heavy. Then again, if it were a real moon ship, it'd be a heck of a lot dirtier even than what they presented on the show.


In the lower right quadrant of the CM in that photo. I took a soft cloth and buffed it to even it out, the buffing did blend it in better. I am going for a cleaner look on this model since it is to represent the VIP Eagle.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Then again, if it were a real moon ship, it'd be a heck of a lot dirtier even than what they presented on the show.


Yeah, I went really dirty on this one, especially inside the cages:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

11 months of work (well, one and a half months of builders block in that time) and I have finished the CM, next I will finish the Passenger Pod since it is the closest to being done.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice kit bro! I have 2 smaller kits, one done, the other in the box...


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You continue to impress :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looking good! :cheers2:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Maybe someday, that awesome vehicle will become a reality, I hope so! I think it will fit good in modern times, Cmon NASA, grab a video of Space 1999, observe the vehicle, and get cracking on it, its been more than 30 years. You can do it!


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've checked back in after being away for a while and all I can say is....WOW! The paneling looks awesome and I done't think paneling look too subtle at all on the command module. Looks pretty spot on to me. The VIP pods looks great and I can't wait to see it after you've finished with the decals and have it fully assembled.

Tom


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

All I can say is WOW!!! :surprise::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

fluke said:


> All I can say is WOW!!! :surprise::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you, this has been an almost year long project and I am nearing the finish line.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Hard to believe those are the same pieces. Wow! Very effective photo there for showing off the transformation of a toy into a real model. :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Coming around nicely! Movie quality! Here is an idea for your next kit to add to your collection...:grin2::nerd:


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, my jaw has dropped and hit the floor! It looks more and more amazing every time I check in. The landing gear pods look incredible and the detail on the back of the command module looks great!

Keep it up!

Tom


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

The landing pod looks... *perfect*...


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Man, I'm glad you gents love Space 1999! I was a big fan when it came out, and was disappointed when it disappeared after 2 years, but it was expensive to keep going, if only Mr. Anderson had the bucks. Battle Star Galatica was the next cool series, heck even Quark was fun, space garbage man, and some hot broads doing their galatic job! LOL! I saw somewhere on the web they were going to do a re-boot of space 1999 but I must have missed something? I would love to see Space 1999, Lost in Space, The original Star Trek style series, And Voyage to the Bottom of the sea, Heck I would even love to see Logan's Run bought back, these reality tv shows are cheesy, seedy, hokey, and lame. Keep up the Great Work on you Eagle there Krlee, its a winner!:grin2:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

WOW!! That's a good looking Eagle! And BIG!! Best build on the board right now, IMHO...


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

whiskeyrat said:


> WOW!! That's a good looking Eagle! And BIG!! Best build on the board right now, IMHO...


Thanks, at 33 inches it is still manageable. I would love to build a 44 inch studio scale Eagle but I would have no where to put it. As it is I am going to have to build a new cabinet to put this beast in.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Mattel/33 Inch Eagle Update: 
I have disassembled the model into it's individual components so that I can finish the spine and cages. I will work on the equipment shelves tonight.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

I dug this up, it may prove interesting for you Space nineteen niener, niener, fans out there, this might be the evolution of the Eagle...:nerd::grin2:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Almost finished with this beast, the only thing left is the final details, painting, decals and weathering of the spine/cage assembly.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

I am close to the finish line now, spine/cage assembly ready for primer, the only construction left to do is the 4 VTOL engine bells.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Final decals and weathering done on the equipment shelves that go inside the cages.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nicely done. i quite like those detail pieces. the weathering is quite subtle.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

I have another Eagle in a box I'm thinking about unboxing, thinking. I was wondering about your weathering methods for your awesome creation. If your could drop some details I would dig that!:grin2:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Hobby Dude said:


> I have another Eagle in a box I'm thinking about unboxing, thinking. I was wondering about your weathering methods for your awesome creation. If your could drop some details I would dig that!:grin2:


I start out by painting the final body color and then masking off the various panels that I want to have a darker color and spraying them with several different shades of gray as seen in the below image:










I then spray on more of the original body color after removing the masking. I spray several light coats until the darker panels have become faded out enough to give me the look that I want as seen below:










Powdered charcoal can also be used to create similar effects as can be seen in my youtube video below:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Ah, I see, you can do it 2 different ways. Its good to have a lot of masking tape on hand to make the shapes one would want. It gives the Eagle a steel paneled look and slightly weathered look. I might try that on my already completed model for practice. Thanks Krlee for the help and the cool video! Hobby Dude!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Mattel/33 Inch Eagle Finished!

After a year and nearly 2000 custom parts, my ultimate Eagle is done.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Spectacular build, splendid work old boy! But, all we get is 4 pics of the final product?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

whiskeyrat said:


> Spectacular build, splendid work old boy! But, all we get is 4 pics of the final product?


More coming this weekend, I finished up right at my bed time last night.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Congradualalations!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I've watched this thread from the beginning. Fascinated with every new post of this model's progress. Now that she is finally complete I can think of only one word...INCREDIBLE! :thumbsup:


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

OUTSTANDING!!! I loved following this build and the result is just mind blowing!!! I can almost see Commissioner Simmonds stepping out of that bad boy. Great job and thank you so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Outstanding, awesome! Great Job, krlee! I am impressed! That creation would look great in the Air and Space museum! 2000 thousand parts, whew! Great skills bro! Its ready for Moon Base Alpha!:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Some more detail Images:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

A look at how the MPC 22 inch Eagles compare to my 33 inch Eagle:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Absolutely stunning build. Congratulations! :thumbsup:

What percentage of the final build do you think is the original model?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Absolutely stunning build. Congratulations! :thumbsup:
> 
> What percentage of the final build do you think is the original model?


Around 1/3, the CM, the four leg pods and the engine tanks are all from the Mattel toy. I also used modified castings of the original 8 VTOL bells on the underside.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Fantastic!!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

I decided that I want an alternate display option for this Eagle so I decided to do a docking Eagle. This one will be a little more realistic than the magic docking tube seen onscreen in a couple of episodes.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A magnificent accomplishment! :thumbsup: I can't get over the details inside the cages. I'm going to save photos for reference on the 1/48th model.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

MORE Eagle goodness! I love it!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

After over a week on hiatus, some progress:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

A quick and dirty mock-up of the docked Eagles. The boarding tube end will have a modified version of the landing pad boarding tube to Eagle interface.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Looking really good in that last double Eagle photo. Cool project. :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Looking really good in that last double Eagle photo. Cool project. :thumbsup:


After making that composite photo I really want to do another Mattel Eagle conversion, but I just don't have room for another one.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

krlee said:


>


YOU ARE THE ONE buying up all the good building materials in the area! :grin2:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> YOU ARE THE ONE buying up all the good building materials in the area! :grin2:


Guilty! I've hit New Brookland RR and Hobby Lobby for parts for this pod.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

krlee said:


> Guilty! I've hit New Brookland RR and Hobby Lobby for parts for this pod.


I keep forgetting about the model railroad place. I've heard of it but I've never been there. I need to check it out.

I've managed to get some plastic sheeting in various patterns at Hobby Town and go to the Hobby Lobby on 378 every once in a while. Otherwise, it's been internet shopping.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

krlee said:


>


How did you get the grooves in the plastic ring? Is that a found piece or did you have have to engrave them?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> How did you get the grooves in the plastic ring? Is that a found piece did you have have to engrave them?


It is Evergreen .040 styrene with .040 grooves spaced .040 apart. There are three layers of plastic in that part, one is the basic ring which I cut from an Estes "Big Bertha" nosecone. I then added a strip, inside and outside of .020 x .156 Evergreen strip on one end, then the .040 grooved piece, inside and outside and finally another .020 x .156 strip, in and out, to cap it off.

EDIT: I used .060 x .156 strip on the outside of the ring and the .020 x 156 strip on the inside.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

krlee said:


> It is Evergreen .040 styrene with .040 grooves spaced .040 apart. There are three layers of plastic in that part, one is the basic ring which I cut from an Estes "Big Bertha" nosecone. I then added a strip, inside and outside of .020 x .156 Evergreen strip on one end, then the .040 grooved piece, inside and outside and finally another .020 x .156 strip, in and out, to cap it off.
> 
> EDIT: I used .060 x .156 strip on the outside of the ring and the .020 x 156 strip on the inside.


Ah! Very good. Thanks for the info. The effect is perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Beginning?

Looks outstanding.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is the black styrene a Greenbriar product? Dont remember anything but white before.....


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is the black styrene a Greenbriar product? Dont remember anything but white before.....


It's Evergreen, I have seen it from .010 to .040 sheets.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Cool, yes Evergreen is what I was thinkig of. Still have never seen anything locally but white. Even at the train shops. :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Really am enjoying this thread. Thanks again for sharing it with us. Terrific work you're doing here.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Kenneth:

What are you using for the forms for the latex molds? 

I've been using folded bits of cardboard on a metal tin lid with Plasticine to seal around the bottom for the custom-sized molds. 

I also found a piece of the Beatles drum that is perfectly flat on the inside bottom to cast multiple small parts. 

The drum works great and is easy but the cardboard never seems to turn out very neatly. Your molds look really great.


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

Personally I use styrene for my molds. A nice thick piece of .060 or .080 for the base, and then .040 for the sides. That way the sides don't have much bending. The sides get tacked down with thin cement, and a bead of the same where they meet. If the ends of the sides aren't completely square, a bit of white glue acts as a filler. 

For two piece molds I do the same, but use white glue to hold the sides to the base so I can pop it off and take out the clay holding the parts. Then flip it, tack it to the base with white glue and make the upper half of the mold.

I use long strips cut from a sheet of styrene then cut the sides to length so the walls are all the same height. I don't try to make the sides fit exactly, I just make the corners kind of a T shape so any excess hangs off the end.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kekker said:


> Personally I use styrene for my molds. A nice thick piece of .060 or .080 for the base, and then .040 for the sides. That way the sides don't have much bending. The sides get tacked down with thin cement, and a bead of the same where they meet. If the ends of the sides aren't completely square, a bit of white glue acts as a filler.
> 
> For two piece molds I do the same, but use white glue to hold the sides to the base so I can pop it off and take out the clay holding the parts. Then flip it, tack it to the base with white glue and make the upper half of the mold.
> 
> I use long strips cut from a sheet of styrene then cut the sides to length so the walls are all the same height. I don't try to make the sides fit exactly, I just make the corners kind of a T shape so any excess hangs off the end.


Excellent idea using styrene. I've got some thick stuff lying around. I'll give it a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Kenneth:
> 
> What are you using for the forms for the latex molds?
> 
> ...


I cut out a piece of plastic from an old walmart sign (I work at one of the stores and I have access to the signage as it is tossed, most of it is styrene around .060 thick) to use as a base. I attach the part I am going to mold with a drop of glue. I then make the walls out of more of the same plastic, glued in place. In the case of the engine bell mold, my first 2 part mold I let the rubber cure, removed the plastic, leaving the two bells in place. I then applied a piece of packing tape to the mold, trimmed the edges and the openings of the bells and then added a piece of painters tape around the sides to serve as the form of the second half of the mold. After the second pour of rubber cured I removed the tape from the sides, separated the two halves, removed the packing tape and the original bells and the mold was ready to use.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

krlee said:


> I cut out a piece of plastic from an old walmart sign (I work at one of the stores and I have access to the signage as it is tossed, most of it is styrene around .060 thick) to use as a base. I attach the part I am going to mold with a drop of glue. I then make the walls out of more of the same plastic, glued in place. In the case of the engine bell mold, my first 2 part mold I let the rubber cure, removed the plastic, leaving the two bells in place. I then applied a piece of packing tape to the mold, trimmed the edges and the openings of the bells and then added a piece of painters tape around the sides to serve as the form of the second half of the mold. After the second pour of rubber cured I removed the tape from the sides, separated the two halves, removed the packing tape and the original bells and the mold was ready to use.


I know what you mean about grabbing old signs. I've gotten some really thick styrene plastic on occasion.

I think I'll give that a try. I'm needing to build a couple of extra large molds so I can replace a some parts of a studio-sized D7 with clear resin pieces (the deck under the bridge and the central shuttlebay/impulse engine piece). I need to have more stable and reliable molds than the ones I made a little while ago. Just found out recently that castor oil is the best release agent when making a two-part mold. I've had a lot of trouble with the latex halves sticking together. The mold release in the kit doesn't help much.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, I have to ask.

ComLock photos please!

And the small eagles? are they 3D printed? They look about 3 inches long?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

mach7 said:


> Well, I have to ask.
> 
> ComLock photos please!
> 
> And the small eagles? are they 3D printed? They look about 3 inches long?


The Eagles are the Konami Toy, 4.5 inches long, the lab pod and spine booster on one Eagle came from Shapeways. 

The ComLock is scratchbuilt, not a kit, based on the Starlog blueprints, scaled up to the proper size. I did go back and add chrome tape over the painted silver areas for a more accurate look:



















Here is the link to the build log, a fairly simple build. You do not need to be a facebook member to see it:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10215631148190410&type=3


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Cool!

A nice prop! Thanks.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow! Very nice job on the stripes.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

That puts things in perspective!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Docking Pod complete:


----------

